# مكتبة ملفات مشغولات السي ان سي شارك ملفاتك وأفكارك



## طــارق _ بــلال (17 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخوتي في الله 

أقترح أن يقوم كل من لديه ملف لتصميم على ماكينات التحكم الرقمي سي ان سي بوضعه في هذا الموضوع لنتبادل التصميمات وتعم الفائدة و المنفعة علينا جميعا ويكون لهذا القسم عائد عملي على أعضائه من محترفين ومتدربين وحديثي عهد بماكينات التحكم الرقمي بالكمبيوتر

وجزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم 

وسأقوم برفع أول ملف وأول مشاركة متواضعة مني


----------



## salah_design (17 أبريل 2010)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخوتي في الله
> 
> ...


اخي الكريم لم افهم نوع التصاميم التي تتحدث عنها فهناك كثير من التصاميم في المنتدى ارجو التوضيح 
وحاولت فتح الملفات ولم اعرف البرنامج الذي يشغل هذه التصاميم ارجو ذكر اسم البرنامج 
تقبل مروري


----------



## ammar-kh (18 أبريل 2010)

انا ايضا لم اعرف ما هو البرنامج المستخدم
؟؟؟؟؟
لو اردت برامج g cod 
ممكن؟؟


----------



## ابو بحـر (18 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخوتي في الله
> 
> ...


تحياتي لك اخي طارق 
اولا مشكور جدا على المشاركة و الملفات المرفقة من حجمها الصغير مبين انها فارغة لا تحتوي تصاميم 
مجرد ملف و الصيغ المسيفة بها هي صيغ تشغيل بالنسبة الى الإمتداد tap اما الإمتداد c ما بين معي شو هو و هذه الصيغ ليست صيغ تصاميم 
اتمنى لك التوفيق 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (19 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إخوتي حياكم الله جميعا وبارك فيكم

هذه الملفات ملفات تطبيقية توضع على برنامج التحكم في ماكينة السي ان سي مباشرة

ويمكنك مراجعة الملف قبل وضعه على الماكينه على برنامج اسمه CNC Viewer موجود على النت ويمكنك تحميله و هو مجاني

هذه الملفات ليست للعمل على الفوتوشوب أو برامج الجرافيكس ولكن على ماكينات التحكم الرقمي وهي عباره عن برامج مكتوبة بلغة الجي كود G-code 

أرجوا لكم الفائدة 

وجزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (19 أبريل 2010)

يمكنك مطالعة التصميم إما على برنامج ماك3 أو ماستر كام أو أي برنامج تشغل ماكينات التحكم الرقمي و منها آرت كام أيضا


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (19 أبريل 2010)

ويمكنكم تحميل هذا البرنامج من على هذا الرابط مباشرة

http://www.burger-web.com/Downloads/CNCViewer/CNCViewer.zip


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (19 أبريل 2010)

http://www.imagetogcode.com/Downloads/CNV2.zip

وهذا الرابط أيضا به برنامج لاستعراض ملفات السي ان سي


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (19 أبريل 2010)

لعل الفكره تكون اتضحت لكم وأنا دائما في مساعدتكم

لننشر العلم و الفائدة


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (19 أبريل 2010)

يبدوا أن هناك خلل في السرفرات الملفات فعلا تم تبديلها أو تغيير محتواها 

نأسف على هذا العطل الفني وسوف نقوم بمعاودة الإرسال مرة أخرى


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (19 أبريل 2010)

يمكنكم تحميل بعض الملفات من هذا الموقع

http://www.positiveflow.com/freecode.htm


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (19 أبريل 2010)

وهذا موقع آخر عليه بعض العينات

http://www.cerebralmeltdown.com/cncstuff/files/index.htm


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (19 أبريل 2010)

وهذا موقع آخر عليه بعض التصاميم

http://www.cuttingedgecnc.com/g-codes.htm


----------



## ابو بحـر (20 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي طارق هذا التصميم خاص لك انا صممته لك هذه صورته ممكن تحفره و تضعه على باب مكتبك 





الملف بالمرفقات تحياتي لك


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (21 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وأشكرك على اهتمامك

وفي انتظار المزيد من مشاركات الاخوة الافاضل


----------



## ahmednos (10 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## السمان ابو خضر (21 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس طارق علي المواقع


----------



## Gaby7777 (20 يونيو 2012)

Thnx


----------



## سعد المغربي (17 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم 

اولا اود ان اشجع الجميع على تبادل هذه الخبرات والله يعطيكم العافية

انا عندي مكينة قص ونقش ليزر لذلك ارفقت لكم ملفين dxf واحد فيهم ديزاين لصندوق خشبي من الممكن ان يتم قصه بالخشب وتصميمه خشب سمك 6 ميلي والثاني شعار دولة الكويت لكن من الممكن التحكم في الحجم وتكبيره الى اي درجه

والله يعطيكم العافية

اخوكم سعد الشعرة


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (11 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخوة الأفاضل هذا الموضوع قمت بإنشاءه ليتمكن من لديه ملف او صوره يريد تنفيذها على ماكينته الخاصه حتى يساعده الخبراء في تحويله للصيغة المناسبة 

وأكثر الصيغ انتشارا هي dxf

فأرجوا الا يطلب احد اكثر من هذا فيطلب مثلا تحويلها الى جي كود لان كل ماكينة ولها اعداداتها الخاصه وبارامتراتها الخاصه ولا يمكن لأحد معرفة كل شيء عنها غير صاحبها والصيغة المشتركة لكل الملفات هي dxf أو dwg

كما أرجو أن لا نطرح شغلات معقدة ودقيقة وتحتاج الكثير من الوقت والجهد حتى لا نهدر وقت زملائنا وخصوصا أنها مساعدات مجانية وفي حالة وجود مثل هذه الرسومات نرجوا إسنادها لأهل الاختصاص ودفع قيمة العمل لهم 

هذا الموضوع مخصص للأعمال البسيطة وللحصول على ملف كاد ثنائي البعد فقط كما ذكرت سابقا dxf أو dwg




لنتوكل على الله ونبدأ

بسم الله توكلنا على الله 

فليتفضل من لديه صورة *بسيطه * :84: برفعها وينتظر احد الإخوة ليحولها له ويعيد رفعها


----------



## lebrave (11 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اود اشكر الأخ طارق على المساعدة .وسأفتتح بهدا الرسم و لكم جزيل الشكر
و السلام.


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (12 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أول الغيث قطره توكلنا على الله 

عاوزين الشباب كلهم يشاركوا واللي يعرف يساعد اللي ما يعرفش


----------



## chawkiz (12 ديسمبر 2012)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أول الغيث قطره توكلنا على الله
> 
> عاوزين الشباب كلهم يشاركوا واللي يعرف يساعد اللي ما يعرفش




شكرا لك يا طارق صدقني اهم موضوع تطرقت اليه و سوف اكون في الخدمة ان شاء الله


----------



## ايمن هلال (13 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اخوتى فى الله
اعمل فى مجال cnc و cad cam
من يرد الاستفسار عن اى شى انا فى الخدمه للتواصل
******************

شكرا يا أخ أيمن جزاك الله خير ولكن قانون الملتقى يمنع نشر الروابط الشخصيه على العام 

عفوا لا تؤاخني


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (13 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
موضوع رائع وفي الصميم 
الرسم به عــــقد (بضم العين) ,لذا على الذين يريدون عمل الرسم ازالة العقد أولا

مشكور أخي مع الأخوة الأكــــارم


----------



## abdrraouf2006 (13 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز طارق الله يعطيك الللف خير على هاذ المبادرة الجيدة نرجو ان يكون هذا الموضوع في زمرة المواضيع المثبة ليستفيد منه اكبر عدد ممكن وتنال ثوابهم كلهم 
امر الى طلبي الذي
امل ان اجد الجواب عندكم


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (13 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نعم أخ "اختصاصي تكييف" هذه عمليات تحويل سريعه وبسيطه على الإخوه مراجعتها قبل تنفيذها على الماكينة وعمل بعض الإصلاحات على برامج الكام التي ستنتج له ملف الجي كود

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## داود بن داود (13 ديسمبر 2012)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> فأرجوا الا يطلب احد اكثر من هذا فيطلب مثلا تحويلها الى جي كود لان كل ماكينة ولها اعداداتها الخاصه وبارامتراتها الخاصه ولا يمكن لأحد معرفة كل شيء عنها غير صاحبها والصيغة المشتركة لكل الملفات هي dxf أو dwg
> ...




جزاك الله خير الجزاء الأخ طارق بلال على المبادره الجميله .. والذي أعجبني انك ذكرت التصميمات المعقده التي تستلزم جهدا أطول "نرجوا إسنادها لأهل الاختصاص ودفع قيمة العمل لهم 
لأنه كثير من الأخوه يطلب منك عمل يدوم ايام ويعتقد انه مجاني ... كيف ؟؟؟
على العموم هذه الفيكتورات هديه مني للأخوه مشاهدة المرفق 76_islamic_art.rar


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (13 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك واسأل الله أن ينفع بها من يحتاجها


----------



## sabyde (13 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (14 ديسمبر 2012)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> نعم أخ "اختصاصي تكييف" هذه عمليات تحويل سريعه وبسيطه على الإخوه مراجعتها قبل تنفيذها على الماكينة وعمل بعض الإصلاحات على برامج الكام التي ستنتج له ملف الجي كود
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا


 السلام عليكم 
العفو أخي طــارق ,أحاول أن أستفــــيد من دروس المنتدى بجـهد
شكرا لك ولأخـوة الاكارم.


----------



## yasircd (22 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا وعن اعمالكم خيرا


----------



## عالم التقني (23 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله لك وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## momomid (28 فبراير 2013)

جزاه الله عني خيرا. الأمر جد مهم و شكرا


----------



## مـيزو سوفت (8 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ben1961 (25 مايو 2013)

*رد: مكتبة ملفات تشغيل ماكينات التحكم الرقمي*

شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (25 مايو 2013)

*رد: مكتبة ملفات تشغيل ماكينات التحكم الرقمي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هدية من أخوكم الفقير إلى الله

مشاهدة المرفق Horse1.rar


----------



## عبدالرحمن الفوزان (28 مايو 2013)

*رد: مكتبة ملفات تشغيل ماكينات التحكم الرقمي*

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## aeehm (30 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو مساعدتك في عمل هذه الرسمه 
وجزاك الله خيرا على عملك


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (30 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يعني حضرتك عاوز رسم فكتور ولا ايه المطلوب بالضبط؟


----------



## aeehm (2 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز انا اشكرك جزيل الشكر والله يوفقك ويجازيك خير الجزاء لخدماتك 
انا عاوز تعمل الرسمه على برنامج ال artcam بحيث تصدر الى برنامج الماكنه وهو ماك 3 (g coad )
بحيث تكون 3d بعد اشتغالها على الماكنه 
ابعاد الماكنه عندي 28×38سم اريد العمل اقل من هذا القياس في التصميم 
شكرا لك واتمنى لك النجاح في عملك 
اخوك علاء الدين من بغداد
مع شرح مبسط --وتكون خدمتني خدمه كبيره يا اخي 
انا اسف ان ثقلت عليك شويه


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (3 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي الفاضل هذا ليس الهدف من الموضوع الهدف باختصار

تحويل الرسومات البسيطة والصور البسيطة إلى متجهات (فكتور) مثل dxf أو dwg ثم يأخذها الأخ الذي يحتاج إليها ويكبره او يصغرها على كيفه ويحوله لجي كود يناسب ابعاد ماكينته هو لأن كل شخص أدرى بقدرات وسرعات وحدود حركة ماكينته

يعني هناك ماكينه ممكن تقطع بسرعة 3م في الدقيقه وهناك ماكينه تقطع بسرعة 30 متر في الدقيقه هذا بخلاف طول وعرض وارتفاع المحاور الثلاثة س و ص و ع 

أما بالنسبة لهذا الملف بالذات فحبا في المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم سأنفذه لك كما طلبت وأجري على الله هذا لأنك غالي وطلبك أغلى منك 

صلى الله على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

سأرفق لك الملفات في مشاركتي التالية إن شاء الله


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (3 يونيو 2013)

مشاهدة المرفق Rasulo Allah.rar


----------



## yasircd (23 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا ووفقكم لخدمة الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## مراد علي ربايعة (19 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته ...انا شاب من بلدكم وارضكم ..من عرقكم ودمكم ودينكم ..
من فلسطين 
مراد ربايعة ..
اعمل حاليا في مصنع لتصنيع بروفيلات الالمنيوم 
اعمل على ماكنة CNC من نوع ايطالي..

emmegi cnc 

ونعمل على ادخال الخارطة وتصميمها بواسطة برنامج ال camplus
اخواني ... اتمنى منكم مساعدتي عن طريق تقديم كتب او تفاصيل وكيفية التعامل مع هذا البرنامج باحترافية ..
بالله عليكم 
وشكرا على جهودكم


----------



## مراد علي ربايعة (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ارجوك اخي السيد طارق مساعدتي


----------



## مراد علي ربايعة (20 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
انا من فلسطين 
واعمل على ماكنة cnc نوع ايطالي ....emmegi 
وتدعم برنامج ال camplus ....اتمنى منك مساعدتي في التعامل مع هذا البرنامج باحترافية 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ABOSALAM76 (21 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكور ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## hamidas (7 مارس 2014)

يعجبني هاذا العمل جازاك الله خيرا وفيرا


----------



## أشرف إسماعيل (8 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## QATARVIP (31 يوليو 2014)




----------



## mohammadharba (26 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيكم على المشاركة وتبادل المعلومات وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## أمجد ميدو (10 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## أمجد ميدو (10 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيكم على المشاركة وتبادل المعلومات وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم​


----------



## mhy92 (17 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## لالا 3 (22 ديسمبر 2014)

لفته حلوة بارك الله بجهودكم


----------



## محمود محمد بهي (11 أبريل 2015)

افضل ما في هذا الموقع روح التعاون والمشاركه زادكم الله من اعلم


----------



## cadworks2017 (10 ديسمبر 2017)

مشكر دمتم اوفياء..


----------

